# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua hộp số trục vuông góc hoặc dạng tương tự

## Ledngochan

Em cần mua hộp số trục vuông góc hoặc dạng tương tự (bánh răng côn, trục vít bánh vít, hộp số trục vuông góc...). Không cần độ chính xác cao, đường kính trục từ 20 trở lên. Bác nào có hú em nhé.

----------


## Minhhp1983

Mình có 2 bộ vuông góc tỉ lệ 1/1 trục khoảng 14

----------


## Trung Le

> Mình có 2 bộ vuông góc tỉ lệ 1/1 trục khoảng 14


Bố NGÁO ko nhìn ngày tháng đăng à..hả ông NGÁO NGƠ
Bác chủ này mua đc lâu rồi...haaaa..aaa

----------


## Minhhp1983

Mua đc rồi thì phải nói , người ta đỡ phải viết

----------


## Ledngochan

> Mua đc rồi thì phải nói , người ta đỡ phải viết





> Mình có 2 bộ vuông góc tỉ lệ 1/1 trục khoảng 14


Đọc bài kỹ trước khi viết.

----------


## Ledngochan

Tiện đây bác nào có khớp nối mềm 10-12 để lại cho mình 1 chiếc với.

----------

